# اجهزة كشف الذهب والمعادن شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة



## goooold (21 مارس 2012)

*تقدم شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية* *أفضل أنواع الأجهزة العالمية الاحترافية لكشف الذهب و الكنوز الاثرية في باطن الأرض و أجهزة كشف الذهب الخام التصويرية – * *الرادارية - **الكهرومغناطيسية – الاستشعارية .**. **وبكل فخر نقدم لعملائنا مجموعة ال**أ**جهزة المتميزة - قمة التكنولوجيا الحقيقية لكشف الذهب الدفين والآثار الحجرية والكهوف والسلالم والمغارات في باطن الأرض بكل احتراف – وكشف الذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والذهب الرملي بوضوح يفوق التصور والخيال*
************************************************
*الأنظمة التصويرية* *و الرادارية** ,**و أنظمة المسح الطبقي*
*EXP 5000*
*GPA 1000*
*GD 5005*
*GPA 1000*
*GOLDEN KING PLUS*
*GOLDEN GATE PLUS*
*الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية و الحث النبضي*
*6 **LORENZ DEEP MAX*
*AREX 17*
*JEOTECH*
*GARRET GTI*
*GARRETT AT PRO*
*GPX5000*
*SPECTRA V/3*
*الأنظمة الاستشعارية*
*GRAVITATOR*
*NOVA EURO GOLD*
*BIONIC 01*
*BIONIC X4*
*SCANMASTER*
*l**أنظمة الامن و السلامة*
*الأجهزة التفتيش و البوابات الأمنية*
************************************************
*إن أجهزتنا الوحيدة بالعالم القادرة على اكتشاف القبور والكهوف والسراديب والمغارات الدفينة **.**إن أجهزتنا الوحيدة بالعالم القادرة على إلغاء معدن الحديد والمعادن الغير ثمينة من عملية التنقيب وتفصيلها **.**تفضلوا بزيارتنا ألان في دولة الكويت لتشاهد الجهاز بعينك لترى الحقيقة كاملة من خلال تجربتك الجهاز بنفسك لنؤكد لكل المنقبين عن الكنوز والدفائن بان الحلم أصبح حقيقة وواقع وليس خيال ... لنؤكد إن مشقة التعب والحفر قد انتهت مع وجود أجهزتنا المميزة *
************************************************
*دولة* *الكويــــت** - **الفروانية** - **جانب* *مجمع* *المغاتير** - **االدور* *الثالث** - **شركة* *النجم* *الفضي* *المتحدة* *التجاريــــــــة*
*تليفون*
*0096599094070*
*0096599094080* ​


----------



## khaled.kf (6 أغسطس 2012)

كم قيمة الجهاز


----------

